# Halfmoon betta??



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

I reallllllly want a halfmoon betta soooo badly! They dont sell them at petstores here. Has anyone ordered their betta online? any relliable websites? or does anyone know a breeder in calgary alberta? I cant find one anywhere and Im obsessed:shock: lol

Also I live in canada so a canadian betta breeder would be helpful for shipping purposes


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Darn, I was gonna say to go to petco, but I don't know if you have those in Canada. 

Google: Betta fish breeders in canada.  That should help.


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks, im still searching the internet lol its almost impossible to find! yeah i dont think we have petco here either


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Try aquabid.


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

eeeek those bidding places make me nervous. plus everyone is from thailand it seems lol have you ordered bettas online before?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I haven't, but a few people here have.

Look up the IBC (international betta congress) and see if there are any shows or breeders in your area. 

I know that there are Big Als? in canada and they often have HMs I think..


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

Yayyy your right we do have big als! thank you thank you, hopefully I can find one there, id much rather get it locally than online


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

some petstores will order them if you ask


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep I totally understand that. 

Hope you can find one! Don't take my word on it, because I've never been to a big als. LOL


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

i have never seen halfmoons in petcos lol i have been to at least 8 different ones in my state and all i see is basic and crown tails haha


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

lol no worries im sure they do. also i checked out their website and they special order particular fish like thruthequalslies said ^_^


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

does anyone know if any petcos in florida carry halfmoons?


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

My Petco carries halfmoons 24/7. Whether they're REALLY halfmoons or not, who knows, but their tails look really close to it (they're usually clamped).


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

must be a florida thing... been to 8 FL petcos and have NEVER seen a half moon. only crowntails and regular tails haha


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

-Gasp- Really?? That's so weird. I'm sorry for the loss, LOL ~ if you're desperate, buy from a breeder or online. They tend to be much more beautiful than store-bought anyways


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

The petco near me sells deltas as halfmoons. Not even super deltas. I am very picky with halfmoons, and I go by them not flaring. True HM IMO and many picky breeders are 180 degrees even at rest.

I would go online or to a decent breeder if you want a good HM. Petstores and other stores always try to sell non HM as HM.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, go check Big Als. That's where I get all my 'fancy' bettas from. Normally they just sell VTs, but sometimes they get other types of bettas in. I recommend going during re-stocking, because if they have any 'fancy' ones they sell fast!


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

hmm well i live in florida and i'd rather not buy a betta off that aquabid site and have the poor thing shipped =[ i have looked into that international betta website, and the closest chapters to me websites don't work anymore =[ alas, no fancy bettas for me. Unless i meet someone in the central florida area i can meet in person and pay with cash haha


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear a lot of bettas start tailbiting as well, but it's something they can get over, lol :| I want to try Aquabid, but a bit paranoid, and worried about _shipping_ them.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

i am skeptical that the site is a scam and i will get scammed. also the stress those poor bettas go through during the rough shipping process =[


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

anyone live in the central florida area?


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

I went to big als today, soooo many fish all of them had requirements met, clean tanks, nice space...except the bettas. they were kept in the tiny bowls and were completely lethargic and tattered. there fins were so bad  it was really terrible. sooo im going to wait until they get a new shipment in. i would love to rescue one of those lil guys but they are charging 50$ per halfmoon so i want a healthy fishy(not meaning to sound harsh)


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Woah. 

50 pops a halfmoon betta? The petco here "only" charges 12 bucks! I mean, I used to live in Canada, but I don't remember ever seeing those prices... 

Oh, of course. The other fish are gorgeous (which is good), but the bettas are left tattered, yes okay. Man, they always do that to the bettas, but... yeah. Disappointing but not a shocker.


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

yeah i wasnt surprised by it, but still sad  yeah 50 dollars! i couldnt believe it either. big als prices are higher than anywhere ive seen :S i know when petland had them they charged 30$ for halfmoons...


----------

